# Tropheus Kambwimba Red Rainbow



## bigdawg1 (Apr 29, 2004)

Here are a few pics of my WC colony of Kambwimba RR. Group consists of 4m 24f. I have had this group for almost 3 years now. It took almost 7 months from the time i got them until i had my first batch of fry. But since then they have produced hundreds of fry.


----------



## redrum (May 15, 2008)

Cool photos :thumb: :drooling: :thumb: Your dogs got lucky on saturday :lol: :lol: Go Devils


----------



## bigdawg1 (Apr 29, 2004)

redrum said:


> Cool photos :thumb: :drooling: :thumb: Your dogs got lucky on saturday :lol: :lol: Go Devils


ha ha i would say the only part luck played in that game last night was ya'll are lucky my Dawgs D did not kill rudy. on that one LB blitz when his helmet came off i swear i thought poor rudy's head was gonna be in it.


----------



## uzman (Aug 22, 2008)

Congrats :thumb: . Very nice photos.


----------



## 76dragon (Feb 16, 2003)

These are awsome looking. Great colony. I am waiting for mine to start breeding. Just got them in July


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

man those guys need to wipe!
:lol:

All those little fry discharging at once...must be related... :lol:


----------



## 76dragon (Feb 16, 2003)

What is your average or biggest brood size. THey look good.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

Robust looking colony!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

Great looking Tropheus!!!

How long do you plan on keeping them? I always intended on doing a Tropheus tank sometime, and when I do I may purchase some fry...

~Ed


----------



## bigdawg1 (Apr 29, 2004)

76dragon said:


> What is your average or biggest brood size. THey look good.


about 8-9 is the average brood size.


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

bigdawg1 said:


> 76dragon said:
> 
> 
> > What is your average or biggest brood size. THey look good.
> ...


How big are the adults?!? Very nice colony man.


----------



## bigdawg1 (Apr 29, 2004)

Xenomorph said:


> bigdawg1 said:
> 
> 
> > 76dragon said:
> ...


thanks. the adults range from 4-5.5 inches.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

Do you have any tank shots?


----------

